# Sport Poodles



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's Lily! The first two are from 2012 and the second pair are from the same trial a year later.

















---and 2013.

















If you compare the two from 2012 to the jump pic from 2013 you can see that she has learned not to "over jump."


----------



## Raysoflite (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow! Lily is a beautiful standard! You can tell by her expression that she is loving every second of that


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Just beautiful


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Lily looks so joyous in flight!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow look at her in action. How fabulous. Super! she's a real beauty.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow Lily, you sure can fly!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wow Lily, you sure can fly!


Just like Timi!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just love that girl!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Just like Timi!



We will have to see - so far the only thing that she has jumped over is another dog - her typical jumps are either on and off things, or just for joy


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

She is beautiful, she looks like she is really enjoying herself!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are a couple of other Lily performance items. I do hope some other folks will post pics of their dog sports too.

The first few are from a tracking workshop we attended back in spring 2013. My knee was at its worst at this point. Walking on pavement was pretty excruciating. Being pulled along by Lily was almost unbearable, but I powered through.

































These are from open B and graduate open obedience in the summer of 2013.

























These are from the AKC Rally National Championship in Harrisburg, PA in March 2014.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are links to some agility videos on my YouTube channel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNrzjWgB1c0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7BXoqUOtno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHrbHJC6LHk

Even though none of these runs qualified, there were some pretty good moments in all of them. What's more we had fun together.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, I am in absolute awe! Lily is breathtaking, and is incredible to see you work together like that! I can only hope that Timi is half the poodle that she is someday!


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Agility Adventures*

We bow before Lily the Scholar Athlete of Poodles! What a girl! :act-up:
Eleanor took agility classes as far as intermediate.
Here she is learning the seesaw which is tricky... so proud of her.
Once we did a demonstration run at a rescue dog event...I got lost on the course! :afraid: Love this cartoon!
Now we stick to therapy work! :act-up:


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Love the videos! Lily is fabulous!

Ellie, that cartoon is hilarious!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think anyone who has done agility has gotten lost on course at least once. I do all the time when I am training, since my coach doesn't put numbers out!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I think anyone who has done agility has gotten lost on course at least once. I do all the time when I am training, since my coach doesn't put numbers out!



Yeah, I don't think that I could ever do agility - I get lost getting off my elevator lol! I admire the folks who can keep all of that straight! It does not look like Lily is a fan of the weave poles? Too boring to keep her feet on the ground for that long I guess?
Does that place we talked about have a teeter toter? I would like to see how Timi would do on that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Weave poles are her last obstacle to come into clear focus. In some of our training after those videos she has really found her stride and we have worked a lot on complicated entries. Some of the problems there were my fault too. Lily really likes being left alone at the weaves, but I get nervous and often end up too close to her.

There is a teeter at that facility.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I just can't wait to get started - hope for this coming week. I sure hope that they don't make her take six beginner classes first - from their website it looks like they might, so there won't be any chance of her taking a class with Lily for awhile :-(


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Actually we might be together since I went back to a basic class since it has been a long time since we have regularly been there. I think you will find you want to do several beginner classes to get a feel for how things work.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Actually we might be together since I went back to a basic class since it has been a long time since we have regularly been there. I think you will find you want to do several beginner classes to get a feel for how things work.



Oh thank you that is good to know - I thought that beginner classes would be too boring for Timi, but if they are good for an agility dog like Lily, I am sure that it will be fine for Timi. I notice though that they have one for small dogs, and one for med/large - I hope that they would let her take either, both because it will increase the opportunities for us to get there, and so that she could take a class with Lily! As long as they are not racing around so that Timi could get run over or spark up a big dog's prey drive, she is fine with dogs of any size....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are very careful to not have dogs running loose and out of control and when you move around to different equipment they manage the traffic very well. We had a small dog at a big dog class last week. I will be there Monday and Wednesday (evenings) next week for sure.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That is great, I am glad to hear it! But I was thinking either Tuesday or Friday would work. This is frustrating difficult because first I have to get her Dad to commit to the time, and then see if they could accommodate doing her interview close to the class time! I will ask Dad if there is any way that he could swing Monday, weds is no good for me...


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugarfoot has several videos on YouTube, including this one:

http://youtu.be/lUD66KkZVCs

Here he is doing the broad jump in Novice:










And flying over the triple with a little room to spare:










--Q


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Sugarfoot is amazing!! You guys rock!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Here are a couple of Bella - she loves this game


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Is Bella a toy or mini? Looks like she is having a blast! She is too cute!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I would post my professional picture because i can't get my printer to scan it...ugh....Heres a few of my own though. We do Agility, and I'm hoping to get into Rally again with her soon. We also do trick and freestyle, though not competitively.
The last pic is of her rebounding a few months back.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like you guys have a lot of fun!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dreamer looks great!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Mehpenn said:


> Is Bella a toy or mini? Looks like she is having a blast! She is too cute!


Bella is a toy - 9" tall and 4.5 pounds of pure joy. We started the game to give her an outlet for all that energy and it's been quite the journey!


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

I was going to start a separate thread on disc dogs but saw this one regarding Sport Poodles and the pics / stories are great . I will add some and see where it goes...

We have not done agility, weight pulls, nose work or flyball but we do the heck out of frisbee related events. UpDog, Toss & Fetch, American Disc Dog, NADD (dock diving) etc. We are typically the only pure bred poodle (miniature) in the mix and usually place in the top 3 in each game against all breeds and sizes. We use rollers because it works out better for smaller dogs and old men. 

Attached is a T&F event (90 sec rounds) in Tucson (early 2021) that Jade won in terms of Raw points.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Brian R said:


> I was going to start a separate thread on disc dogs but saw this one regarding Sport Poodles and the pics / stories are great . I will add some and see where it goes...
> 
> We have not done agility, weight pulls, nose work or flyball but we do the heck out of frisbee related events. UpDog, Toss & Fetch, American Disc Dog, NADD (dock diving) etc. We are typically the only pure bred poodle (miniature) in the mix and usually place in the top 3 in each game against all breeds and sizes. We use rollers because it works out better for smaller dogs and old men.
> 
> ...


Wow loved the video!


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

UpDog Far Out Game, October 9th 2021, Cross Creek Farms, OH. In the UpDog Far Out game you get 90 seconds to throw the disc 3 times and your dog has to catch it - rollers allowed. The dog (all breeds, all sizes) with the most distance in the 3 throws wins...we didn't win.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> I think anyone who has done agility has gotten lost on course at least once. I do all the time when I am training, since my coach doesn't put numbers out!


Yep - and it is SO embarrassing! You really feel like a fool standing there in the middle of the ring looking for the right number!


----------

